# Bowfishing pics from the past week



## JSimon (Dec 9, 2007)

Shot the on in the first pic today. The rest are from last Friday. I thought it was going to start getting good, but all of the rain and the cooler weather slowed it down.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Good stuff man! Are you seeing anything other than carp?


----------



## JSimon (Dec 9, 2007)

Just carp. I never see any gar or anything in the Grand River where I bowfish. I wish I did though. I'd love to shoot a few gar.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Did that tire put up much of a fight?


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

nice work jeff, that first pic was great , who took that for ya, probably the same guy that met you at the river and launched his only arrow out into the river after the string broke, again give me a shout next time before you shoot em all, good shooten


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you smoke them?


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

3fingervic said:


> Did you smoke them?


Hurk :SHOCKED:.

I just threw up in my mouth a little.

People actually eat those things :16suspect.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

What does everyone do with teh carp that they shoot? 
<----<<<


----------



## bowhunting48060 (Aug 18, 2006)

3fingervic said:


> Did you smoke them?


 
I've tried smoking carp before but the darn things would never stay lit....They were kinda harsh too :lol:


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I've never eaten smoked carp, but I've heard of people doing it.


----------



## predator_caller (Aug 29, 2006)

Makes me home-sick...... nice shootin' man..........!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSimon (Dec 9, 2007)

I know many people won't approve, but I just throw them on the bank and let the racoons and other animals eat them. The way I look at it is that they are a non-native fish that are very overpopulated. It doesn't hurt to thin them out and technically they don't go to waste since something eats them. I'm not exactly sure what does eat them, but the carp are usually reduced to a skeleton in one or two days.


----------



## JSimon (Dec 9, 2007)

agross said:


> nice work jeff, that first pic was great , who took that for ya, probably the same guy that met you at the river and launched his only arrow out into the river after the string broke, again give me a shout next time before you shoot em all, good shooten


Thanks man. I should have credited the photographer! I found your arrow, but jeez, how many times is that? You need to figure that thing out! just kidding.


----------



## michigan head hunter (Aug 26, 2006)

throw them in the garden and watch them grow


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

watch out for ticks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yikes: i dont shoot carp off shore anymore just because of the ticks. last time i did there was 7 ticks between 2 guys!!!!


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Joe Archer said:


> What does everyone do with teh carp that they shoot?
> <----<<<





michigan head hunter said:


> throw them in the garden and watch them grow


Same here MHH...gardens love the nitrogen enriched useless fishies. Our pepper plants get like bushes...with bark on them. Broccoli goes haywire too.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

I am sure the locals love when their dogs come home smelling of rotten fish. :lol:

I through them on the bank as well, or once in a while they will end up in a buddies truck or mailbox depends on the trip.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Lil' Tanker said:


> I am sure the locals love when their dogs come home smelling of rotten fish. :lol:
> 
> I through them on the bank as well, or once in a while they will end up in a buddies truck or mailbox depends on the trip.


 
I like the buddies truck idea, kind of like the stinky diaper under the drivers seat back when the kids were little!


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

JSimon said:


> I know many people won't approve, but I just throw them on the bank and let the racoons and other animals eat them. The way I look at it is that they are a non-native fish that are very overpopulated. It doesn't hurt to thin them out and technically they don't go to waste since something eats them. I'm not exactly sure what does eat them, but the carp are usually reduced to a skeleton in one or two days.



I know that theres a few people that do that, but the way I see it and I'm not bashing or starting something, just don't say you leave em on the bank, say you throw them in your garden for fertilizer or something, that way your not fueling fires from anti's. 

Good shootin on the carp though, last week I actually tried shootin some in a flooded bean field but when I got back they had stopped feeding near the surface and the next day they were gone back into the river.


----------

